# Waterfowling Profanities



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

The last two mornings i have heard the weirdest and funniest combinations of profanity I have heard in a long time. It has something to do with a friend's
Weatherby (SS) SA-08. Any guesses what SS stands for?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Sucks Salami??


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Stupid sh**?


----------



## Wasatchwigeons (Aug 27, 2017)

Worst thing I can think of is Spoonie Shooter


----------



## Shadow Man (Feb 22, 2017)

Wasatchwigeons said:


> Worst thing I can think of is Spoonie Shooter


Hey now, let's keep this clean, there's little ears around!


----------



## naturalist (Aug 20, 2011)

synthetic (stock) semi-automatic


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Wasatchwigeons said:


> Worst thing I can think of is Spoonie Shooter


I was thinking spoonie ****.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Here's a hint. Think of a break open action shotgun.

It's almost daybreak. I'll see what combos he can manage to piece together if his gun wont cycle this morning. I feel bad but its funny as all he!!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

chit ctick


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Does he have the heavy or light gas valve in the gun. Mine won't cycle light loads with the heavy valve installed.

SS= Single Shot..Or Single Sl*t


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Does he have the heavy or light gas valve in the gun. Mine won't cycle light loads with the heavy valve installed.
> 
> SS= Single Shot..Or Single Sl*t


I knew "someone" who put the gas system together in a Browning B2000 backwards and for some reason it turned into a single shot....Thankfully "someone" went onto youtube and figured out how stupid he was.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I tried some 2 3/4" 3/4 oz. #6 shot the other day in the SA-08. I figured since they were 1425 fps. they would cycle fine with the heavy valve. Nope! I need the light valve installed for those.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

He's tried both. It's **** up. 

When going on a trip out of town take your best gun. Don't worry about having to register another gun. Take the better one. 

It's been stripped down every afternoon & every morning it's had issues. Doesn't matter the ammo.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

JerryH said:


> He's tried both. It's **** up.
> 
> When going on a trip out of town take your best gun. Don't worry about having to register another gun. Take the better one.
> 
> It's been stripped down every afternoon & every morning it's had issues. Doesn't matter the ammo.


Call McKnight he's an excellent shotgun gunsmith


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Recoil Spring?
Gas Hole O Ring?
Gas Hole Piston Ring?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Everything I've put through mine has had to have the light valve.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

What did he say today, Jer?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

About every (the letter after E) combination you can think of. 

I hope my 28 go to crap.

We are breaking out the 28's in the morning. The freezer & the 150qt cooler are full. We have a 100qt cooler to go. Then it's time to head for home. Hunting up here is a grind!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My SA-08 20 ga. is a duck smashing machine, and I love it so far. Another limit tonight. I still can't believe I waited so long to get a 20. The 12 gauges are dust collectors for now.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> About every (the letter after E) combination you can think of.
> 
> I hope my 28 go to crap.
> 
> We are breaking out the 28's in the morning. The freezer & the 150qt cooler are full. We have a 100qt cooler to go. Then it's time to head for home. Hunting up here is a grind!


Bring back a Speck for me, Jer, if you can. Just gut it, I'll do the rest.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

let me guess. You have a recipe from Duck Duck Goose?? lo


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> let me guess. You have a recipe from Duck Duck Goose?? lo


Kinda. Think I'll just roast it at 350F until it's 125F. Killed a hen canvasback today. Lots of pin feathers, but it should roast up nice, too. I have a really good recipe for a mustard/shallot/cream sauce.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

*D*mn, That's Good!*

That's a waterfowl profanity we can all get behind. Jerry brought some Specks home for me. I breasted out one for a buddy, then plucked two and breasted them out skin on. The last one was hit pretty hard, one side was gone and I skinned and breasted out the other side. I used another of Shaw's recipe for it tonight, a Korean style marinade called Duck Bulgogi. It's amazing. They call White Fronts the "Rib Eye in the Sky" for good reason. My wife doesn't care for waterfowl at all and won't eat them, even the pintail and canvasback. She tasted this one and really liked it. She said it was "Very good". That's the highest possible praise, and I couldn't agree more. I'll be going up to Canada in October next year:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

paddler said:


> That's a waterfowl profanity we can all get behind. Jerry brought some Specks home for me. I breasted out one for a buddy, then plucked two and breasted them out skin on. The last one was hit pretty hard, one side was gone and I skinned and breasted out the other side. I used another of Shaw's recipe for it tonight, a Korean style marinade called Duck Bulgogi. It's amazing. They call White Fronts the "Rib Eye in the Sky" for good reason. My wife doesn't care for waterfowl at all and won't eat them, even the pintail and canvasback. She tasted this one and really liked it. She said it was "Very good". That's the highest possible praise, and I couldn't agree more. I'll be going up to Canada in October next year:
> 
> View attachment 122857


They're mighty tasty in So Louisiana and So Texas. They feed in rice, corn and soybean fields all winter long.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

So what was the problem with the SA-08?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> So what was the problem with the SA-08?


Well I don't want to hurt your feelings because you just bought one but. It's 4 years old & shot out? He started having hiccups with it last year. It was stripped to the bone every afternoon & thoroughly cleaned. He had cycling problems every morning. He is going to order new springs for it & try it again. I say sell & buy a SX3. Or take his 390 next year. Not worth the frustration.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Well I don't want to hurt your feelings because you just bought one but. It's 4 years old & shot out? He started having hiccups with it last year. It was stripped to the bone every afternoon & thoroughly cleaned. He had cycling problems every morning. He is going to order new springs for it & try it again. I say sell & buy a SX3. Or take his 390 next year. Not worth the frustration.


Hmmm.....There's only so many parts that can go wrong. Worst case scenario I would send it back to Weatherby and test the warranty waters.

http://www.weatherby.com/support/service-policy.html


----------

